# Gaming Laptop in Kombination mit Ultra WQHD Monitor



## Kaito (4. Februar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bräuchte mal euren Rat. Aktuell habe ich einen Samsung C34H892WJU Curved Monitor mit einer Auflösung von 3440x1440 und 100 Hz. Diesen würde ich gerne in Kombination mit einem neuen Laptop nutzen, hauptsächlich fürs Gaming.  Nun Ist die Auflösung des Monitors ja schon recht anfordernd für eine Grafikkarte, speziell eine Laptopvariante. Daher bin ich mir unsicher welche Grafikkarte ich als Minimum in die engere Auswahl nehmen müsste. Ich muss damit nicht unbedingt auf den maximalsten Einstellungen spielen, aber hoch sollten sie trotzdem sein. Spielen würde ich generell bspw. Cyperpunk, Assassins Creed Valhalla, Doom Eternal, Anno 1800 etc.

Preislich sollte der Laptop in dem Bereich 1.500€ - 2.000€ liegen, mindestens 16GB RAM haben und einer SSD von 1TB. Prozessor kann ich nicht beurteilen. 

Könnt ihr mir da bitte weiterhelfen? Gerne kann ich euch auch noch mehr Infos liefern, falls ich irgendetwas grundlegendes vergessen habe.


----------



## Spiritogre (4. Februar 2021)

Ich würde noch ein paar Wochen warten bis die Laptops mit den GeForce 3000er Modellen auf dem Markt sind.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2021)

Kaito schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bräuchte mal euren Rat. Aktuell habe ich einen Samsung C34H892WJU Curved Monitor mit einer Auflösung von 3440x1440 und 100 Hz. Diesen würde ich gerne in Kombination mit einem neuen Laptop nutzen, hauptsächlich fürs Gaming.  Nun Ist die Auflösung des Monitors ja schon recht anfordernd für eine Grafikkarte, speziell eine Laptopvariante. Daher bin ich mir unsicher welche Grafikkarte ich als Minimum in die engere Auswahl nehmen müsste. Ich muss damit nicht unbedingt auf den maximalsten Einstellungen spielen, aber hoch sollten sie trotzdem sein. Spielen würde ich generell bspw. Cyperpunk, Assassins Creed Valhalla, Doom Eternal, Anno 1800 etc.
> 
> ...



Also, als absolutes Minimum würde ich eine RTX 2060 nehmen. Mit meiner RTX 2060 Super im PC geht Cyberpunk in 4K GERADE SO mit Hilfe von DSLL bei knapp 30 FPS, aber ich spiele das daher lieber in WQHD. Ich würde aber ebenfalls noch auf die neuen RTX 3000er warten, wenn es geht.

Ganz allgemein: warum überhaupt ein Laptop?


----------



## Kaito (4. Februar 2021)

Danke schon mal für eure Antworten. Die 3000er treiben den Preis jedoch wieder ein wenig in die Höhe. Muss ich nochmal schauen.


> Ganz allgemein: warum überhaupt ein Laptop?


Ich habe lange überlegt, will mir diese Flexibilität aber nicht nehmen, wenn ich doch mal damit auf die Couch will, verreisen oder mit ein paar Freunden lokal zocken.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2021)

Kaito schrieb:


> Danke schon mal für eure Antworten. Die 3000er treiben den Preis jedoch wieder ein wenig in die Höhe.


 Das weißt du doch jetzt noch gar nicht. Es kann ja sein, dass du in nem Monat für ein Notebook mit ner RTX 3060 für einen Preis bekommst, bei dem aktuell nur eine RTX 2060 drin wäre. Oder es kann auch sein, dass zwar ein Notebook mit ner 3000er zu teuer ist, aber dafür Notebooks mit ner 2000er günstiger werden. 

Auf der anderen Seite sind derzeit auch 2000er-Notebooks zum Teil im Ausverkauf und könnten als Schnäppchen zu haben sein.


----------

